# T2i Mirror Locks Up When Not in Live View



## hgascoigne (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Randomly the other day when taking pictures with my T2i the mirror would stay locked up when I would take a picture. In order to drop the mirror back down I would have to press the shutter button again. The image is properly exposed, but the mirror stays up for some reason. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds either like the mirror lock up custom function has been enabled, or perhaps 2s or 10s self timer has been knocked on in drive mode.

The first is unlikely to have been hit by accident because you need to go into menus and submenus (I suppose it could theoretically happen if being knocked about in a bag...)

More likely you've been toggling drive modes. Both worth checking before you condemn the camera to a service.


----------



## hgascoigne (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow... it was the former. I have no idea how I managed to turn that on seeing as it takes 4+ button presses to get to that setting. Either way, thank you!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 21, 2012)

no worries, maybe time to get a wee case for the cam?


----------



## hgascoigne (Jun 21, 2012)

It actually was in a case. I have it in a Lowepro Flipside backpack. That's why I'm so surprised!


----------

